# Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim



## Milchbubi (7. Februar 2012)

*Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Hallo Leute,

also ich hab folgendes Problem:

ich bin Student und wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim, dort ist zwar ein Internetanschluss im Mietpreis inklusive und ist auch recht schnell, jedoch hat jeder Bewohner nur 10 GB Traffic pro Monat, danach wird (die sind zwar sehr kulant und haben mir letzten Monat die Leitung ab 25GB) gedrosselt, allerdings habe ich z.B. jetzt schon wieder in diesen ersten 7 Tagen des Februars schon wieder einen Traffic von 4 GB, und dabei habe ich jetzt schon einen Adblocker installiert um den Taffic wenigstens ein bisschen zu minimieren( sry PCGH dass ich euch in dieser Hinisicht nicht unterstütze), auch verzichte ich darauf Starcraft II online zu spielen oder Steam anzuhaben oder Youtube Videos zu schauen, aber darauf hab ich erstens keine Lust und zweitens reicht der Traffic trotzdem nicht.
Hinzu kommt dass ich da ich ja Studiere nicht weis ob ich evtl ma in ne WG ziehe oder so, deshalb kommt keine Vertragsbindung in frage. 
Von der Schnelligkeit würde mir wahrscheinlichkeit 6000 DSL oder so reichen. Ich brauche auch kein Telefonanschluss, da ich nur über Handy telefoniere.
Und zu guter letzt sollte das internet auch nicht mehr als 20 oder 25€ kosten.

Hat jmd zufällig einen Vorschlag für mich oder eine Idee? Provider ist egal.
Hat Kabel Deutschland sowas zufällig oder was haltet ihr von Easybell? sind die gut?

Grüße Milchbubi


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Easybell:

www.easybell.de -Komplett basic

Alice: 

Alice S


Telekom ist teurer und hat immer eine MVLZ von 24 Monaten, soweit ich weiß und 1und1 kann ich nicht empfehlen. 
Vodafone bietet auch nur eine 24 monatige LZ an. 


Kabeldeutschland, KabelBW und Telecolumbus haben, so wie ich das gesehen habe, auch nur 24 monatige Laufzeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Steam und onlinespielen kann unmöglich so viel Traffic erzeugen - das sind ja ledliglich kleinere Informationspakete mit Koordinaten und Aktions-Codes, das sind nur wenige MB pro Stunde. 


Da musst Du also echt schon viele VIdeos oder so was gezogen/angeschaut haben. ein HD-Musikvideo kann dann halt doch direkt schon 200-400MB groß sein. vlt. bei youtube einfach mal nicht HD auswählen?


----------



## Milchbubi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
ist Easybell denn zu empfehlen? Hat da jmd vll erfahrungen ? 
Bei Alice bin ich mir sehr unsicher da hab ich schon sehr viel Schlechtes im Internet gelesen.

@ Herbboy 
genau das isses ja ich schaue ja nichtmal Youtubevideos und wenn dann nicht in mal in HD

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
> ist Easybell denn zu empfehlen? Hat da jmd vll erfahrungen ?


 Also ich bin über easybell online und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Die schaltung ging recht zügig (was die tkom halt so zugelassen hat) ,der support scheint ahnung zu haben, der anschluß selbst ist vom profil bei mir recht großzügig (bin noch nicht an der dslam max.-rate von 4 mbit,aber ist in arbeit ) und sehr stabil. Lediglich ein wechsel von centilium- auf einen broadcom-port war bis jetzt nicht möglich. (schade...)
Negativ könnt man sehen,das es keine gesponsorte hardware gibt. Mir ist das aber egal...


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> Bei Alice bin ich mir sehr unsicher da hab ich schon sehr viel Schlechtes im Internet gelesen.


 
Aber so gut wie über jeden ISP wirst du im Netz etwas Negatives finden. 
Es gibt halt nie den perfekten Anbieter. 
Die meisten sind halt weniger schlecht als andere 

Aber ich sag mal bei 1-monatigen Vertragslaufzeiten kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Einfach testen und bei Bedarf den Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*



Milchbubi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
> ist Easybell denn zu empfehlen? Hat da jmd vll erfahrungen ?
> Bei Alice bin ich mir sehr unsicher da hab ich schon sehr viel Schlechtes im Internet gelesen.
> 
> ...


.
gab es vlt. irgendwelche größeren Updates? Denn beim Spielen fließen echt nicht viele Daten, es muss ja nicht ein Video übertagen werden, sondern nur die Aktionen - bester Beweis: schau mal, wie groß Replay-Files bei SC2 oder anderen Spielen sind. Darin sind ALLE Aktionen der Spieler des Matches enthalten, und trotzdem sind die so weit ich weiß nicht mal 100kb groß - das ist ein jpg-Bild in 1280x1024 ja schon größer... Aber selbst mit Teamspeak kommen da vlt. maximal 5-10MB/Std dazu. 

Nach ner Woche schon 3GB, das muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Das sind ja über 400MB pro Tag.


----------



## Milchbubi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Ja ok, dieser ist vll jetzt schon ne Ausnahme, weil ich letzten Donnerstag en Netbook fürs Studium bekommen hab, da musst ich dann auch erst
einmal Windows aktualisieren und so, dass kann u.U. auch schon ein bisschen mehr gewesen sein, aber ich mein die Monate vorher war ich auch immer drüber über meinem Limit und da hab ich echt fast nix großes Datenintensives gezogen.

Herbboy vll hab ich mich echt unklar ausgedrückt aber diese Sachen mach ich doch gar nicht, SC2 online spielen o,ä. Das is ja das und ich will eben in Zukunft auch ma Online Spielen weil gegen den Computer wirds langsam langweilig, deshalb brauch ich ja mehr traffic volumen und deshalb fragte ich ja wg. eines alternativen Anbieters der eben mehr Traffic erlaubt.
Aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe die Schätze ich natürlich

Ich glaub ich werde ma an easybell eine Anfrage schicken

gruß Milchbubi


----------



## Milchbubi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Hallo ich bins nochma, (ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen)

also ich war jetzt ma im Laden von Kabel Deutschland und der Mann hat mir gesagt, dass es für Studenten ein Sonderkündigungsrecht gibt, wenn man umzieht.
Das ist schonma gut alledings finde ich auf der Homepage von denen keine Informationen dazu also das steht nirgendnds. Weiss einer wo sowas steht? in den AGBs?
Und ich hab noch eine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem "Internet und Telefon 32" und dem "Internet und Telefon 32 Flex"

MfG Milchbubi


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Du kannst Dir das ja mal zeigen lassen von dem Laden, wo das mit der Sonderkündigung steht. 

Flex ist ohne Festnetz-Flatrate, bzw du hast 3 Monate ne Flat und musst danach, wenn Du das weiternutzt, 5€ mehr zahlen, so dass Du auf den normalen nicht-flex-Tarif kommst.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Also das mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht würde ich mir schriftlich geben lassen. 
Man hört leider oft genug von solchen Angeboten, die sich am Ende als falsch erweisen.


----------



## Milchbubi (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche einen Internetanbieter für Appartment in Studentenwohnheim*

Ja ich glaub auch, dass ich mir das erst einmal zeigen lasse.
Aber bisher habe ich eigentlich noch nichts schlechtes von KD gehört, weshalb ich glaub, dass die ganz "seriös" sind.


----------

